
Michigan bills would make hacking electronic vehicle systems a felony - jonah
http://www.autonews.com/article/20160428/OEM11/160429815/mich-bills-would-make-hacking-electronic-vehicle-systems-a-felony
======
bagels
The text of this bill is so vague it could be construed as outlawing driving.

------
jellicle
I really don't understand the enthusiasm for self-driving cars. You won't be
the boss of them.

~~~
jonah
The way it's written you could get life for "chipping" your car to increase
the performance. Not just about self-driving cars.

~~~
rubbingalcohol
You can increase performance and fuel economy in practically any turbo-4 car
by tweaking the ECM software. Modifying software you paid for in the context
of your own personal use shouldn't be a criminal matter. This law seems
unconstitutional.

~~~
jonah
Yep.

(I modified the software in my Biturbo V6, it added 60hp.)

~~~
LoSboccacc
Do you have benches before and after?

~~~
jonah
Not on my particular car, but it's just an off-the-shelf third-party software
upgrade. (And it's a pretty "mild", conservative tune, could easily get more.)

Here's the dyno chart they provide:
[https://www.goapr.com/includes/img/products/dyno_a6_stage_i....](https://www.goapr.com/includes/img/products/dyno_a6_stage_i.gif)

